# Cleaning files



## Thad Swarfburn III (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry if this is flamingly obvious to most of you, but I read somewhere, and must concur, that the best way to clean files is to use a rifle shell casing.

NOTE: Remove bullet using customary method first.

I got a .300 Winchester shell from a coworker, and pressed the noisy end flat in vise. Slide the file-cleaning tool over the file parallel to the angle of the teeth. After a few strokes, the brass will form to the shape of the tooth and dig out all the cruft that's deep down in the V. It's so good that I've never bothered to buy a file card.

Drill and tap the primer end for whatever small diameter long bolt you have around to make it easier to hold.

Warning- the serrated end of this tool does a great impersonation of a razor saw in flesh, so keep your wits about you when using it.

Wish I could give credit for this handy tip, but can't recall where I read it.

Matt


----------



## mklotz (Jul 31, 2009)

I use (and advocate the use of) spent rifle cartridges for file cleaning too but, for those folks to whom spent shells are unavailable, there are other things that work just as well.

Any small remnant of brass or copper tubing can be used.

Bamboo chopsticks, available from the local Japanese restaurant, work very well.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice tips! Thm:

I use a File Card/Brush myself.
If you ever need another $10 item to meet the 
Free Shipping Minimum at Enco it's something to 
consider.

*File Card/Brush at Enco* 

Rick


----------



## websterz (Jul 31, 2009)

I use the end of a chip brush handle. The wood conforms to the grooves, and I just spin it around and use the bristles to brush off the file when I am done.


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 31, 2009)

rub some chalk on the file before use too.


----------



## reggie98 (Jul 31, 2009)

Soapstone works even better than chalk and keeping a piece in your toolbox, doesn't spread white dust. Can be found in a welding supply. If you use brass as your cleaning tool, create the cleaning teeth using the relatively virgin teeth of the file, up near the tang. Then the "comb" will have teeth properly shaped and of full depth.


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 31, 2009)

I've got a couple soapstone sticks in the drawer right next to my files, never put 2 and 2 together I guess ???


----------



## scatterlogical (Feb 10, 2010)

I've heard so many (probably quite effective) ideas for cleaning files, but I do wonder if they're
over-thought - I find that a squirt of wd-40 or kero and a hit with a wire brush does the job perfectly
and in seconds! Even cleans out super-gummy aluminium crud, and will quickly resurrect a rusted
file too... 
Also, I find a nice collection of diamond files to be invaluable - nice and cheap nowadays, dime a dozen off of ebay - they never go blunt, will sharpen carbide, and coarser diamond will remove material much quicker than any bastard file. They do leave a different finish though - like grinding, not cutting. Great for finishing harder steels on the lathe tho


----------



## woodchip85 (Feb 10, 2010)

Many moons ago my grandfather said to leave a dead file stuck in a plantpot full of soil for a few weeks or to leave them in vinegar, Ive never tried any of these maybe someone can throw some light onto it ????.


----------



## tmuir (Feb 10, 2010)

woodchip85  said:
			
		

> Many moons ago my grandfather said to leave a dead file stuck in a plantpot full of soil for a few weeks



Maybe the idea is it will grow a new one. :big:
I would of thought that it would do more harm than good causing the file to rust very quickly. Could be handy if your soil is lacking trace elements. ???

No idea on the vinegar though, except it will degrade any brass flakes stuck to the file which may help remove them.


----------

